# Hot water bottles!



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

hello,

just a quick question - does anyone know why its not a good idea to use a hot water bottle during the 2ww? I've been using it (as guru Zita says) but also heard not too........confused??


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sure someone will reply with a more technical explanation but I think its something to do with not raising your core temp too much as this can be bad for implantation.
I used one last time thinking it would be OK but I'm sure that I read on Zita's site not to after ET Which I remember kinda freaked me out at the time.
I had AF type pains during my 2ww this time so I used one but I didn't have the water too hot, put on one of the fluffy bottle covers you can buy, wrapped it in a towel & only used it on my back!!!!!!!
Despite all that it still felt good & gave me some comfort.

Jane


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wheat ones are good I think, it also helps implantation if you have a "cold" womb


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

help!!! Do I now panic that I used a hot water bottle (with a thick cover!!) I thought it would help with the blood supply to the womb and therefore be a help in implantation............oh hell!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

How are you doing   Been thinking of you 

I was told that as long as only used for a short time eg 15mins and was warm (not hot) then would be ok...heated wheatbags the same.

The main thing is not to raise your body temp and obviously not to roast your belly (or back)...but you should always keep your belly warm...in chinese medicine they believe that infertility is related to a cold womb so my acupuncturist always tells me to keep warm...and has a go at me if my belly is uncovered (not that I wear crop tops you understand - just my tshirt may ride up !!!)

Last FET I tied a sweatshirt round my belly to keep it warm !! 

Good luck hun....   
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Zita West book says, keep the are warm during the 2ww, but stop using the hot water bottle.

I think a Natasha said, if its just warm and not roasting it should be ok.

Good Luck,

Fiona


----------

